# Hpx color identification



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

Can anybody identify what color this is on the gloss areas of the cap? In the process of rebuilding my hpx v and I need to match the existing color. Not my boat but it’s this same color.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

Mine is the same I will be interested to see what it is…


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

Yeah a bunch of them from this era are this color so I’m hoping someone will be able to help


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I bet if you called Maverick with the Hull ID they could tell you.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

This is what I have come up with but I haven’t tried it yet.








Spectrum Color Maverick Oyster 03-07 Boat Gel Coat


<p><h3><strong>*This item is non-returnable*</strong></h3></p><p> <b>Boat Manufacturer:</b> Maverick<br> <b>Years Covered:</b> 2003-2007<br> <b>Color Family:</b> White<br> <b>Color Name:</b> Oyster<br> <b>Container Size:</b> Gallon </p> <p style="font-weight: bold"> Gel Coat Repair...




www.iboats.com


----------



## Ryan_Montesino (Feb 5, 2015)

Oyster white


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> I bet if you called Maverick with the Hull ID they could tell you.


i reached out awhile ago for the same with hull number and nothing back yet.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Oyster gets my vote 😁 but it also looks like Millennium White 🤔 but thats a scout color not maverick far as i know...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

man that yamaha looks new.


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

My deck is oyster white. It’s a 2005 I added some photos of that helps


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

Well oyster white seems to be the most popular color by far. I did try to see if maverick could help but they didn’t seem like they’ll get back to me.

thanks for the photos vpdiaz. I’m not sure ig it’s the lighting but your color looks just a bit lighter than mine. Mine looks like it’s got a bit more pinkish Color


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

Yea, the Florida sun can put a beating on the gel coat and it fades over time. I know I personally don’t wax my boat as often as I should.

if your boat is an early to mid 2000s boat I’m sure any NEW gel coat you get will unfortunately not match perfect.

Also to get the color code you can reach out to any of the big gel coat/ marine paint manufacturers and provide them the vin. They will tell you the exact paint.


----------



## norandi (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes that’s definitely a great point. My skiff is a 2001.
I’ve been researching that color and it seems that maverick had slightly different shades for different years of the oyster white


----------



## Ryan_Montesino (Feb 5, 2015)

Gel Coat Search



Go to this website and it’ll tell you what 6 colors maverick was using in 2001.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

It may be very hard to match - you may have to custom mix. I recently had some glass work done on my Whipray with a ice blue hull and my shop did a custom match due to some fading.

Not trying to derail, but are you stuck on white for the cap? If you have to do a lot of work, you may want to consider a different color on the cap. My Whipray and my previous skiff, a B2, are both white. It shows every little bit of dirt and grime, plus is very reflective in the sun - almost blinding without shades on. My next one will be a light gray, a good combo of a color that stays cool and blends grime.


----------

